# HUCOG 5000 HP Highly Purified Chorionic Gonadotrophin Injection 5000 I.U. - AKA HCG



## John Ziegler (Oct 27, 2016)

*HUCOG 5000 HP Highly Purified Chorionic Gonadotrophin Injection 5000 I.U. - AKA HCG*

Highly Purified Chorionic Gonadotrophin Injection 5000 I.U.

Got a hold of this product that came in a small vial containing 1ml.

Anybody know the basics on dosing this product, storage this and that ?

Can I shoot some b12 in the vial to make it easier to dose because how if the heck am I supposed to measure out 250 IU's when there is only 1ml ?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 27, 2016)

First tell me why you're going to run HCG?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 27, 2016)

I would bet the b12 would destroy the hcg. You need to dilute it with bac water.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 27, 2016)

It works like this, Zig (assumes you are going to need to reconsititute with Bac Stat water)

 5000IU / 5ml Bac Stat Water - 1000IU/ml. 

1ml = 40 ticks on yer slin pin. 

Therefor 1000IU = 40 ticks, yea?

1000IU / 4 = 250IU. 40 ticks / 4 = 10 ticks.

250IU = 10 ticks.

Pin 10 ticks 2x per week to get yer 500 IU target dose.


----------



## DF (Oct 27, 2016)

Math!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 27, 2016)

I found a tick on DF's dog once


----------



## Georgia (Oct 27, 2016)

Flyingdragon said:


> I found a tick on DF's dog once



RIP DF's dog...not because of the tick, but because of the terrible bestiality it was subject to by FD to find that tick....


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 27, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> First tell me why you're going to run HCG?



Will be running it because my balls shrank.



PillarofBalance said:


> I would bet the b12 would destroy the hcg. You need to dilute it with bac water.



Ok thanks.



NbleSavage said:


> It works like this, Zig (assumes you are going to need to reconsititute with Bac Stat water)



It is already in a liquid state and there is 5000IU in the ml.

Should I add bac water to it ?

Ideally would be nice to have 10ml of this product that I could use in increments of 10 to 20 units in a regular insulin syringe to get 250IU.

Would the formula that you outlined work on this product that is already in a water ?

And if so will the addition of the bac water make the product expiration date sooner?



DF said:


> Math!!!!!!!!



Thank you


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 27, 2016)

Then Savage has laid it out for you.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 27, 2016)

Flyingdragon said:


> I found a tick on DF's dog once



I'm not even going to go there as to why, and how that happened.....eww!


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 27, 2016)

Zeigler said:


> It is already in a liquid state and there is 5000IU in the ml.
> 
> Should I add bac water to it ?
> 
> ...



Yep, the same math will apply. Nope it won't effect the expiry date but HCG once opened tends to want to be used in 30 days or so anyway.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 27, 2016)

Damnit Z...

HUCOG is 1ml premixed. 

So, 10 units on an insulin syringe (.1cc or .1ml) would be 500mcg of HCG...5 units would be 250..

You can add more bac if you want to, but, you would have to do some math...

I personally use them as is.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 27, 2016)

Popeye said:


> Damnit Z...
> 
> HUCOG is 1ml premixed.
> 
> ...



Kool & thanks that narrows it down quite uh bit.

So in a 1 cc syringe I plan on doing .3 test c .3 b12 along with it twice uh week so in order to get the 250IU will make it right between .6 & .7 correct ?


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Oct 27, 2016)

Are you mixing water based b12 and test cyp oil in one shot?


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 28, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Are you mixing water based b12 and test cyp oil in one shot?



Yes sir.

Now going to start adding the hcg in that regimen twice a week.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 28, 2016)

Zeigler said:


> Kool & thanks that narrows it down quite uh bit.
> 
> So in a 1 cc syringe I plan on doing .3 test c .3 b12 along with it twice uh week so in order to get the 250IU will make it right between .6 & .7 correct ?



yes........................


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Oct 28, 2016)

Not sure you want to mix water and oil in the same injection. Could be asking for trouble.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 28, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Not sure you want to mix water and oil in the same injection. Could be asking for trouble.



Ive been doing it for three months and have done it off and on since 88.

Is there something i dont know about ?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 28, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. Read the stickies its great for new guys


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Oct 28, 2016)

Not a guarantee, but it can lead to a painful injection sometimes as well as running a higher risk of infection than doing them separately. To each their own. 

Another thing to consider is HCG can and will affect hormone levels for most. You are introducing a new compound into your cycle and I may be mistaken, but you still haven't gotten appropriate bloodwork done for your TRT.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 28, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Not a guarantee, but it can lead to a painful injection sometimes as well as running a higher risk of infection than doing them separately. To each their own.
> 
> Another thing to consider is HCG can and will affect hormone levels for most. You are introducing a new compound into your cycle and I may be mistaken, but you still haven't gotten appropriate bloodwork done for your TRT.



Its actually just as safe to inject the b12 and the hcg along with the gear as long as its all sterilized. Im not sure about z's b12 but the hcg is already sterile. Bac water is also sterile. Its perfectly fine to inject sterile water with gear.

Z do not add any bac water to the HUCOG. Its already purified in a much stronger and long lasting agent than bac water can ever provide. On my insulin pin .05ml is 250iu. There are 10 big lines on the insulin syringe. Each one represents .1ml. The little lines between them are how you measure. if your using a 3ml syringe you will not be able to measure out 250iu as that much will just be sitting in the needle lol


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Oct 28, 2016)

Cobra Strike said:


> Its actually just as safe to inject the b12 and the hcg along with the gear as long as its all sterilized. Im not sure about z's b12 but the hcg is already sterile. Bac water is also sterile. Its perfectly fine to inject sterile water with gear.
> 
> Z do not add any bac water to the HUCOG. Its already purified in a much stronger and long lasting agent than bac water can ever provide. On my insulin pin .05ml is 250iu. There are 10 big lines on the insulin syringe. Each one represents .1ml. The little lines between them are how you measure. if your using a 3ml syringe you will not be able to measure out 250iu as that much will just be sitting in the needle lol



Like I said, to each their own. I've seen guys go both ways.  known some guys and heard some stories about mixing oil based gear and water based gear or additives like b12 and HCG and they had issues. Again, not to say it's guaranteed to happen but most guys I know, myself included, prefer to shoot Em separate. 

Appreciate the post though.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 28, 2016)

Cobra Strike said:


> if your using a 3ml syringe you will not be able to measure out 250iu as that much will just be sitting in the needle lol



Been using the 1ml BD tuber syringes 25g 5/8.

I know what you mean about that much left in the end of the syringe & it's ridiculous.

Will be drawing .3 b12 then .3 test then .05 of the HUCOG to make sure I get all the goodies in there first.

DGAF if I lose .05 of the b12 which is pretty much the case and what i see that gets left behind when I pull it out and pull the plunger back.


----------

